# 1992 power door locks and fuel injectors



## ProphetVG30E (Jan 14, 2008)

since i bought the car, every once in a while, the power locks would not operate for a certain amount of time, then re-operate. now its not operating at all.

i assume it is the motor/actuator going bad, could i be wrong???

i do hear a very quiet click when i try to lock/unlock the doors, but no action. 


i might put an aftermarket 2-way alarm system on the maxima eventually

_________________________________________________________________________

now to the injectors, i bought 3 off a seller with the user name karma_poleez on eBay, he promised 1-2 business days shipping. that was TWO FRIDAYS AGO. i've sent about 6-8 messages askin where is my product, nd i get ABSOLUTELY NO RESPONSE!!!!!!

im going to report this to ebay nd get some refund or something, cause this is frikkin ridiculous.

so anyway, anyone have any injectors for a legit price??? i have the VG30E SOHC.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

1. your door lock timer is probably bad. it needs some resoldering.
2. I only sell new if you are interested


----------



## ProphetVG30E (Jan 14, 2008)

i dont care, as long as they operate and for a reasonable price. places around my way want at least 150 PER injector.

nd where is the timer at so i can resolder it????


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

ProphetVG30E said:


> i don't care, as long as they operate and for a reasonable price. places around my way want at least 150 PER injector.
> 
> and where is the timer at so i can resolder it????


1. depending on your year they are around $100 ea.
2. it's to the right of the steering wheel on a left hand drive car.


----------

